# .25 mg Ativan worth anything?



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been after my psychiatrist to prescribe me a benzo since October. Finally my parents & my new psychologist got involved, he was convinced that it was necessary - so he prescribed half of a .5 mg pill. It was difficult enough cutting the pill, I tried it once and it did nothing, I'm not ready to try it again.

Has .25 ever helped anyone, or is he just ... I don't know?


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

.25 isn't even a recommended theraputic dose. If you convert your does of Ativan to Xanax, you have .125 mg of Xanax. For my anxiety, I need at least .750 mg of Xanax (and I have no benzo tolerance at all). 

I think your doctor is just trying to see if the placebo effect works on you. Just try it, and if it doesn't work, tell him that and he'll increase your dose.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take 1mg of Ativan prn, and it doesn't do anything for me, so I imagine a quarter of that is equally as useless.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally would just take .5mg despite what doc said...


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

I agree with the other posters. 0.25mg ativan is not going to cut it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> I've been after my psychiatrist to prescribe me a benzo since October. Finally my parents & my new psychologist got involved, he was convinced that it was necessary - so he prescribed half of a .5 mg pill. *It was difficult enough cutting the pill*, I tried it once and it did nothing, I'm not ready to try it again.
> 
> Has .25 ever helped anyone, or is he just ... I don't know?





weebeastiebaby said:


> I agree with the other posters. *0.25mg ativan is not going to cut it*.


Not going to cut it??? Eh? Eh?

I have nothing of value to contribute to this discussion.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

lol zookeeper, I'm confused. I think I won.


deeds14 said:


> I personally would just take .5mg despite what doc said...


I don't feel ready to disobey him, will wait to convince him and if not it may be time to switch docs ...


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

its good for a nice placebo effect.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

It might have an effect if you're a toddler...

I need 1mg to have an effect. .25mg is nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ativan comes in three sizes: 0.5, 1 & 2 mg pills.

If a doc is having you cut the smallest in half, I'm going to guess the most likely reason it doesn't work is due to dose.

This is like drinking a shot glass filled with an ounce of light beer and wondering why you don't feel drunk.

This doc has a serious case of benzo-phobia, a disorder with no known cure.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> This doc has a serious case of benzo-phobia, a disorder with no known cure.


Benzos would probably cure him...


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

ativan is 4-5 times stronger than xanax, so 2mg of ativan = .5 xamax so .25ativan is nothing but a placebo, use 1mg and you will have some effect and 2-4 for panic attacks


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Benzos would probably cure him...


and benzos make you worse, it increases your anxiety since it impairs your judgement and processing so if he was on benzos, he would have a panic attack afterwards lol


----------

